# Best Stinky Dog Shampoo



## Great Big Puppy (Dec 16, 2008)

From your experience, what is your preferred shampoo/conditioner for really stinky dogs? One that doesn't irritate most dogs skin.


----------



## Tsukilili (Jun 24, 2010)

I like Esprees Baking Soda and Oatmeal, for smelly sensitive skin dogs. The baking soda goes in and nullifies any smell, except for skunk (and even then it helps alot) but it's still gentle and soothing. I know a few boxers that we use it on, and it helps their skin quite a bit.


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

your fave dog shampoo mixed with vinegar works quite well. It's supposed to be half and half, but personally I like a lot more lather so I use more shampoo and rinse well. 

Depends on the source of the smell though, if it's diet or internal baths won't do it for long.

Lana


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

EQyss Micro-Tec Shampoo works extremely well for malodorous dogs! And, there's no overwhelming fake scent to it. It's wonderful for skin, coat, and the dog smells so fresh and clean.


----------

